# Thoughts on this Elgin



## Anthemavm (Aug 27, 2013)

I have fallen in love with this bike, and was wondering if the cabe could give me some feedback on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...?item=141047019968&ViewItem=&autorefresh=true

What is the value of it?

Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2013)

i like it. the cost of restoring it would be close to that amount. and the time to find those rare parts would take you along time might not find them at all. i think it is a rare bike for a fair price. not sure on the fender light but the rest is very nice.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 27, 2013)

The bicycle belongs to a member here so the evaluation and opinions expressed could generate "negativity" surrounding the sale as there are pros and cons of any bike.
Although I am an Elgin guy, I don't favor restored bicycles and my thoughts are skewed... but I will say is if it were unrestored, I would be a player at 4K.
If you love the bicycle, go for it and let that feeling drive you over what others will say.
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's another thread about it.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46096-Elgin-on-Ebay


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 27, 2013)

Frt fender looks a lil close to the down tube ??? :eek: neck back ???


----------



## rlhender (Aug 27, 2013)

This bike was an original complete 1941 twin 20 (see my posts and you will see the bike in original condition) I restored it to my taste with all original elgin parts, I added the tank and guard and was planing one day to find a twinn 60 front end to finish it out. I can assure you that by far I have invested more than what I am asking. The only reason I am selling is I have decided to buy a 69 C10 chevy and I need about $15,000 and I figured I would liquidate bikes instead of savings.. Below you will see what I spent on some of the parts and prices I was quoted on parts.

complete original twin 20 $1800.00
 Tank                          $1000.00
Deluxe Guard                $500.00 plus $80.00 for repairs to guard
Rear Carrier                  $500.00 quoted another for $1500
carrier light                   $40.00
carrier mounting brk       $100.00
NOS Lightning Dart Tires $150.00
NOS Spokes/nips           $100.00
Seat restoration            $285.00
plating                         $800.00
paint                           $400.00
Pinstriping/lettering        $180.00
labor/wheel building        $80.00
Labor to build bike          $free

Total of $6015  you or may not be able to find parts and labor cheaper but I dont think you can build another on like this for $4000

Thanks For looking
Rick


----------



## stoney (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it is a very nice bike. I am not a know it all about anything. It may or may not be totally "correct" as was from factory.You could not do the bike for that money. Get a basic idea from others but if you "love the bike" don't let other thoughts and ideas cloud your love. You are buying it for you, no one else. If you buy it, buy it and ride it, love it and take care of it. Don't worry about what others may or may not like. The seller restored it to his taste and I think he did a great job. Just my thoughts.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 27, 2013)

what stoney said.i think someone would be happy to own that bike.the owner even said what he had invested in it and what parts he used.not to many people would come out and tell ya that.i just love the color its like a dark red chrome look and the plating is excellent.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 27, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> the owner even said what he had invested in it and what parts he used.not to many people would come out and tell ya that.




In all fairness, this was done here, not in the ebay listing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2013)

As Rick points out he built this to his taste and so this is really more of a period 'custom' if you will because you will not find this bike in any catalog. That said there are some rare parts here plus if it suits you and your happy who cares. V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger (Aug 27, 2013)

*RE: bike value*

Ditto Shawn,

A bit like art.... If you like it-  buy it! Value will follow. Not that that matters because you will have a bike you love.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 27, 2013)

In the end it is still the buyer who determines the value of the bike by either purchasing it or not purchasing it. If you like it and it's worth that or near that amount to you then that's what it's worth. I never buy a bicycle with the thought of how much could I get if I resell it or (god forbid) part it out. If I like it, want it and can afford it then that's what it's worth to me.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 27, 2013)

*Looks Great*

Rick,
   The bike looks great and the price is very fair. keep up the good work no matter what anyone else says..............Wayne


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2013)

I know Rick and he is a straight shooter.He has all his bikes done extremely well.He really puts what he says in the bikes.I hope his bike finds a good home.If I had the money it would be at my house.Good luck on the sale Rick.


----------



## M.Martian (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know if I'm way out on paint pricing, but $400 for that paint job seems like a deal.

Way too rich for my broke butt but a beautiful bike.


----------



## rlhender (Aug 27, 2013)

If it will will help, I can keep the tank and guard but I would need to get $4020 for the labor involved...lol

I have one offer of a vehicle on this bike and a pretty nice Ebay cash offer,,,Don't miss out as it will not last.

Rick


----------



## Terry66 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've seen the bike in person and I don't think the pics do it justice.....


----------



## rlhender (Sep 1, 2013)

Bike has been Sold

Thanks


----------

